# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته برای شرکت درکنکور مجدد( از انسانی به تجربی)

## TIGER

سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دادم وخلاصه بدون برنامه و اینکه حتی یک تست بزنم کارنامه ام شده این حالا من 2 گزینه دارم برای زندگیم که این 2 تا رو پایین مینویسم

1:اینکه من با این شرایط بمونم برای تجربی:1)سهمیه ایثارگرانم2)زیست،شیمی،فیزی  ک،ریاضی رو هیچی ازش نمی دونم و حتما باید معلم بگیرم و حسابی خرج کنم 3)معدل دیپلمم:11/61 4)اگه بمونم از مهر برم قلم چی و با برنامه هاش دقیق پیش میرم و این پشتکار رو دارم 5)تمام دانشگاه ها یعنی هم ازاد و پردیس خودگردان و بین المللی برام رایگانه اگه قبول بشم

2:اینکه 10 روز دیگه برم ازاد و حقوق رو انتخاب کنم که برام رایگانه و سهمیه ام رو حفظ کنم تا در حین خوندن در ازاد برای کنکور 95 هم همین انسانی بخونم و حقوق یکی از دانشگاه های تهران قبول بشم؟ 

تو رو خدا فکر کنید خودتون به جای من هستید چیکار میکردید؟ یه کم برام توضیح بدید لطفا

----------


## TIGER

دوستان خیلی مهمه به نظرتون کسی میتونه از انسانی با وجود این مشکلات بیاد تجربی و دندان ازاد یا پردیس خودگردان قبول بشه؟

----------


## artim

من نظرمو کامل بهت گفتم

----------


## TIGER

> من نظرمو کامل بهت گفتم


من مدیون شما هستم

----------


## TIGER

الان هیچ کس کمکی نمیکنه؟ 
اریا 12 ساعت به من خ میداد و کمک میکرد یکی حاضر نیست یه جواب بده؟

----------


## Penintent

بله میشه.
خیلی ها از صفر بودن و از مهر با جدیت تمام و با برنامه خوندن و زیر 1000 شدن!فقط کافیه که بخوای

----------


## TIGER

> بله میشه.
> خیلی ها از صفر بودن و از مهر با جدیت تمام و با برنامه خوندن و زیر 1000 شدن!فقط کافیه که بخوای


یعنی شما دیدید انسانی باشه و بیاد تجربی قبول بشه؟

----------


## AmirAria

مصاحبه با رتبه84منطقه2:سینا تجربه کار|رسیدن از30هزار تجربی ب رتبه 2رقمی انسانی !
وقتی این شده چرا اون نشه 
من کمک خاصی نمیتونم بکنم ولی میگم 
علاقه ، علاقه ،علاقه

----------


## TIGER

> مصاحبه با رتبه84منطقه2:سینا تجربه کار|رسیدن از30هزار تجربی ب رتبه 2رقمی انسانی !
> وقتی این شده چرا اون نشه 
> من کمک خاصی نمیتونم بکنم ولی میگم 
> علاقه ، علاقه ،علاقه


داداش خب درس های انسانی واقعا اسونن و منم چون علاقه نداشتم نخوندم ولی درس های تجربی با اینکه علاقه دارم ولی خیلی خیلی سختن

----------


## TIGER

کسی دیگه نظری نداشت؟

----------


## rezashojae

سلام 
با این سهمیه ای که شما دارید ان شا الله با یکم تلاش فکر کنم پژشکی تهران قبولید.

----------


## Defne

> سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دادم وخلاصه بدون برنامه و اینکه حتی یک تست بزنم کارنامه ام شده این حالا من 2 گزینه دارم برای زندگیم که این 2 تا رو پایین مینویسم
> 
> 1:اینکه من با این شرایط بمونم برای تجربی:1)سهمیه ایثارگرانم2)زیست،شیمی،فیزی  ک،ریاضی رو هیچی ازش نمی دونم و حتما باید معلم بگیرم و حسابی خرج کنم 3)معدل دیپلمم:11/61 4)اگه بمونم از مهر برم قلم چی و با برنامه هاش دقیق پیش میرم و این پشتکار رو دارم 5)تمام دانشگاه ها یعنی هم ازاد و پردیس خودگردان و بین المللی برام رایگانه اگه قبول بشم
> 
> 2:اینکه 10 روز دیگه برم ازاد و حقوق رو انتخاب کنم که برام رایگانه و سهمیه ام رو حفظ کنم تا در حین خوندن در ازاد برای کنکور 95 هم همین انسانی بخونم و حقوق یکی از دانشگاه های تهران قبول بشم؟ 
> 
> تو رو خدا فکر کنید خودتون به جای من هستید چیکار میکردید؟ یه کم برام توضیح بدید لطفا


عنوان ویرایش شد و به بخش مناسب منتقل شد.
امیدوارم این اخرین تاپیک شمابااین موضوع باشه.
سومین تاپیک مشابه شما هستش.
لطفا رعایت کنید.
بار دیگه موضوع مشابه وتکراری بااین محتوا ببینم بدون تذکر قبلی حذف میکنم.

----------


## TIGER

> سلام 
> با این سهمیه ای که شما دارید ان شا الله با یکم تلاش فکر کنم پژشکی تهران قبولید.


داداش اخه پدر و مادرم به شدت به شدت مخالف هستن و میگن گزینه 2 رو انتخاب کن و منم به شدت از این ریسک میترسم و موندم توی 2 راهی

----------


## Mostafa7

حاجی شما که سهمیه داری دیگه کم کاری نکن !
یه مقدار پشتش بذاری قبولی ، نیاز نیست جون بکنی مثل سایرین .

----------


## TIGER

> حاجی شما که سهمیه داری دیگه کم کاری نکن !
> یه مقدار پشتش بذاری قبولی ، نیاز نیست جون بکنی مثل سایرین .


شما درست میفرمایید ولی خب من هیچی از دروس اختصاصی نمی دونم واقعا حتی با این وجود؟

----------


## AmirAria

> داداش خب درس های انسانی واقعا اسونن و منم چون علاقه نداشتم نخوندم ولی درس های تجربی با اینکه علاقه دارم ولی خیلی خیلی سختن


وقتی آدم علاقه داشته باشه سختیا براش آسون میشن یک .
دوما عمومی ها که مشترکه ، میمونه زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی
زیست رو که اینقدر کتاب خوب و دی وی دی خوب هست که نیاز به کلاس نیست اصا (از دوستان بپرسی کامل راهنمایی میکنن )
بقیه درسا رو هم علاقه داشته باشی با تلاش زیاد حله 
زمین رو هم که برای پزشکی نیمخواد بزنی اصا

----------


## TIGER

دسوتان دیگه حاضر نیستن تجربیاتشون رو اختیار من بزارن؟

----------


## xak

درسهای تجربی خیلی هم سخت نیستند، خودتون رو نترسونید! طوری هست که یک دانش آموز "میتونه" بخونه! 
اگه امکاناتش رو دارین که معلم بگیرین و بهتون کمک کنه، و اگه *"علاقه"* دارین، بشینین تجربی رو بخونین خب!

----------


## Maximus

ببین هر دو گزینه شرایطش براحتی فراهمه....دیگه تصمیم با خودته :Y (604):

----------


## shagerd aval

> سلام دوستان من امسال کنکور دادم وخلاصه بدون برنامه و اینکه حتی یک تست بزنم کارنامه ام شده این حالا من 2 گزینه دارم برای زندگیم که این 2 تا رو پایین مینویسم
> 
> 1:اینکه من با این شرایط بمونم برای تجربی:1)سهمیه ایثارگرانم2)زیست،شیمی،فیزی  ک،ریاضی رو هیچی ازش نمی دونم و حتما باید معلم بگیرم و حسابی خرج کنم 3)معدل دیپلمم:11/61 4)اگه بمونم از مهر برم قلم چی و با برنامه هاش دقیق پیش میرم و این پشتکار رو دارم 5)تمام دانشگاه ها یعنی هم ازاد و پردیس خودگردان و بین المللی برام رایگانه اگه قبول بشم
> 
> 2:اینکه 10 روز دیگه برم ازاد و حقوق رو انتخاب کنم که برام رایگانه و سهمیه ام رو حفظ کنم تا در حین خوندن در ازاد برای کنکور 95 هم همین انسانی بخونم و حقوق یکی از دانشگاه های تهران قبول بشم؟ 
> 
> تو رو خدا فکر کنید خودتون به جای من هستید چیکار میکردید؟ یه کم برام توضیح بدید لطفا


دوست عزیز رشته خودتو برو و بس....بخدا رشته تجربی اصلا ارزششو نداره بخوای هم پولتو خرج کنی هم با اینکه چیزی ازش نمیدونی بیای تازه شروع به خوندن کنی...بعد سال دیگ میای همینجا پست میزاری بمونم یه سال دیگ یا برم....رشته خوتو بچسبو بکوب بخون ....ایشاالله یکی از قضات این کشور بشی....کم درآمد ندارها.... :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): از ما گفتن بود....!!!!!

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام داداشی - هر از چند گاهی پست هات  رو میخونم 
شما به داشته هات اهمیت نده
هدف 
هدف
هدف
هدف
هدف
شما اول هدفت رو مشخص کن - بعد بقیش جور میشه - هر چقدر هدفت بزرگ و محکم باشه بیشتر پیشرفت میکنی 
داداش گلم ادم بی هدف مثل یه برگ درخت میمونه  - هر جا هم باد بیاد تو رو با خودش چپ و راست میکنه - یه دفعه میبینی به خاطر یه مشکل کوچیک زندگیت از این رو به اون رو میشه - یه دفعه میبینی عشقت رو از دست میدی و... - همه اینا نشونه بی هدف بودنت هستش - چون هدف نداشتی مدام بازیچه این اون میشی 
ببین چقدر دارم سر هدف بندی تاکید میکنم 
اگه احیانا هدف داری پس بهتره به هدفت شک کنی
بازم میگم یه هدف تر و تمیز انتخاب کن - به داشته ها و نداشته هات فکر نکن - فقط در کنار هدف بندی به استعداد هات هم توجه کن

----------


## Penintent

> داداش خب درس های انسانی واقعا اسونن و منم چون علاقه نداشتم نخوندم ولی درس های تجربی با اینکه علاقه دارم ولی خیلی خیلی سختن


پسر کجاش سخته؟؟؟یه ریاضی داره که سخته تقریباً که اونم حتی زیر 500 هم 50% نمیزنه!!! وسه 2/3000 30/40% کافیه!!
یه ژنتیک و گیاهی داره که اونم خیلیا نمیزنن و پزشکی قبول میشن(ولی بقیه جاهارو خوب میخونن)
دیگه چیش سخته؟؟؟
فقط و فقط حجم کار *یکم* بیشتره!! شما برای مثال برای کنکور تجربی اگه بقای بمنبع جمع کنی اون هم از نوع خوب و روون و قویش:
برای مثال فیزیک میکرو گاج   شیمی:4 گزینه ای مبتکران   ریاضی:کوله پشتی+کتاب تست  زیست:فاگوزیست+گاج میکرو            ادبیات:موضوعی الگو            دینی:گاج میکرو                  زبانEN:گاج میکرو                    عربی:جامع سبز       اینا فقط مثال بودن!!
اینا منبعی هستن که اگه خوب بخونیشون راحت زیر 1000 میاری.لا شک!!
خب اینا سرجمع اگه از مطالب اضافیش و به قول میکرو یک قدم تا 100% که برای اوناست که میخوان زیر 500 بشن هست فاکتور بگیریم
در میاد چیزی حدوده *10150 صفحه*! همش!!
حالا شما حساب کن میخوای از اول مهر شروع کنی!خب؟ چیزی هول و هوش 240 روز برای آموزش و مطالعه داری(از مهر تا اردیبهشت)
از مهر تا آخره پروسه کنکور هم برای جمع بندی(که میشه یک ماه و نیم)
خب شما اگه به طور میانگین روزانه 40 ص مطالعه داشته باشید،در طول این مدت 240 روزه همه چیزه ok میشه!!
به همین راحتی
لبخند بزن! :Yahoo (76): 
محمد حسین نظرت چیه؟
*moho@*

----------


## sardare azmoon

راستی استفاده از سهمیه ایثارگران برای بار دوم ممنوعیت ها و محدودیت هایی داره حتما تحقیق کن ببین میتونی در صورت عدم انتخاب رشته یا در صورت انتخاب رشته و انصراف از دانشگاه  دوباره از سهمیت استفاده کنی یا نه

----------


## مریم11

سلام عزیزم اصلا نگران نباش من دوستم انسانی بود ی سال بکوب خوند و دامپزشکی آزاد قبول شد.
اما دوست نداشت دوباره ی سال بکوب خوند و پزشکی آزاد قبول شد.

----------

